# New Photo Album



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the address of a new album I created for my Electric/Electronic watches. for those that may be interested.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20164274

By clicking on "more albums" you can visit some of the rest of my collections


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Here is the address of a new album I created for my Electric/Electronic watches. for those that may be interested.
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20164274
> 
> By clicking on "more albums" you can visit some of the rest of my collections


 :swoon:

You've got some real beauties there Bill.

:thumbup:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Amazing job, Bill. Great collection and great photos.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill, what a collection - and all of the rest as well! :tongue2:

If you want to parcel them all up and send them back to the old country - - well :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic collections, and great pics as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Enjoyed looking through that lot Bill.

Thanks for sharing.  A real labour of love to present those so well.

Something special about those early Elgins. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great way of showing the collection Bill :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Bill, and what great collections  .

How long has it taken to get these together?


----------

